
Kids install pirated office instead of selling limonade - tychuz
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2016/05/the-spammer-who-logged-into-my-pc-and-installed-microsoft-office/
======
hackney
What would have been worse? Windows10. He is actually doing a service and $30
is fair. Yes it's theft so only really really clueless people would even agree
to this.

